# Rear brake swap complete



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Well it's done.........braking is better.....of course I really won't know how well until after an event this weekend. One thing that is very odd..........the SE-R m/c I have, has only two inputs for the hard lines.....my GA m/c has four. So I was forced to use the GA m/c. But amazingly the brakes are still front bais and the peddle still feels firm. I don't know what to think now...any insight on this one anyone...?????


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad to hear it went well! I actually have a few questions for you, so I was going to call you some time this week before the event. Just wanted to warn you


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

After a closer look the SE-R m/c has 3 hard line inputs, I can't see how the 4th would connect. But I have looked at my 1994 Altima's m/c and it has 4 hard line inputs on the m/c. Again with my stock m/c in place, the brake peddle does feel solid and the braking is still front bais. I guess my question is can I continue running my stock m/c or would it be better to find a NX2000 or another SE-R m/c or just get an Altima m/c and run that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Brakes worked very well*

The brakes worked very well this weekend at the event. I could tell a difference. The stock m/c didn't seem to hamper braking performance any. My peddle was firm the entire time. Good to go in my book.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

how would i go about doing a rear brake swap for a b14 is it the same as b13? should i look into the nx big brakes ? i like the feel of 4 disc in stead of drums in the rear ! and i think it would help in the stopping power of the sentra! any and all info would be great


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *how would i go about doing a rear brake swap for a b14 is it the same as b13? should i look into the nx big brakes ? i like the feel of 4 disc in stead of drums in the rear ! and i think it would help in the stopping power of the sentra! any and all info would be great  *


It's different because you have that rear beam axle. Look up some old NPM's and you should find an article on the b14 if I remember correctly.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

thanks ill check into it


----------

